# nVidia kernel feature requests - status



## mgp (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone knows what's the status here
http://wiki.freebsd.org/NvidiaFeatureRequests
is anyone working on that ?
or maybe the question is - is FreeBSD planning to implement those features

10x


----------



## mgp (Jan 2, 2009)

I saw that: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=1752097&postcount=346
so actually there have been some work going on
but the wiki page is still not updated
could someone take care of that ?


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 11, 2009)

joel@ seems to be the only person to ever modify thde page, send him an email if you really want the page updated.
But who cares about some wiki page? It's the code that matters ...


----------



## mgp (Feb 8, 2009)

hey, the wiki page has been updated
http://wiki.freebsd.org/NvidiaFeatureRequests
it doesn't look very bad now
however there are still 2 features missing
some work on one of them has been done by the PC-BSD guys...but that work has stopped quite some time ago (7 months now)
I'd like to ask everyone who could help with getting those features implemented to help...we are waiting for over 5 years...this is long time
thank you


----------

